# Fish Food



## braidsta (Jul 28, 2006)

hey guys, did a search but turned up nothin so...

I've got a load of crickets and the only food they're really tucking into is this flake food for african cichlids and sinkable wafers for catfish. They cant get enough of it but I remember reading that what they love might not be good for mantids...anyone know if it'll eventually poison my mantis?

cheers


----------



## jonpat83 (Jul 28, 2006)

I use fish food and fruit for my feeder crickets and roaches.

Neither have ever caused any problems and the fish food is really nutritious so it makes the crickets really lively


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2006)

I use fish food, reptomin, and algae wafers for crickets. An occasional leafy green too.


----------

